# He won't eat



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Once again, I come to you guys for advice.

My baby is 12 years old and doing fine. Until, about a week ago. He has been on the same food (Nutro) for several years. No problem.

One particular Saturday, he decided he didn't want to eat. Ok. I pulled it up and reoffered in the evening. Still nope, not gonna eat it. I pulled it up.

Next morning, again. I decided to put an egg in it. Nope, not gonna eat it. He seems fine. Smoking and joking. Just not eating.

I wonder if he is just being stubborn and all the sudden doesn't like this food. Or if there is a problem. 

I go buy a small bag of a different brand. He eats that. So I mix the new bag with the old. Next meal, nope, not gonna eat it. 

I separate the two foods and try to feed him again, (next meal). Nope, not gonna eat it.

Now, all this time, he is fine. Drinking water, doing his business. 

Finally, I call the vet. We go. Temperature is good. She listens to his heart. She feels his body. Looks in his ears, eyes and mouth. I had mentioned maybe a tooth issue. She said his teeth looked fine.

She went and got a plate of wet dog food and brought them to him. Yes, he ate it all.

She told me that he is a senior and to feed him what he wants. He looked fine and seemed healthy.

Great, so I go to the store and buy several cans of wet food. I mix about 1/3 of a can with his dry. He eats it. Whew. I do this for a couple of days.

This morning, I feed him, wet and dry. Nope, he ain't gonna eat it.
Off I go to work. Come home, its still in the bowl.

I offer him only wet, nope. I tried the egg in the dry, nope. I boiled some plain rice, nope. I boiled a piece of chicken, mixed it with a bit of rice, yes, he ate it.

At this point I don't know if he is playing me or if something is wrong. So my question to you is: 

Do you think it will be ok, if I just offer him his next meal, and if he doesn't eat it, put it up and reoffer at each meal time? 

How long can I do this before I take him to the vet? 2 days? 3 days? 

Ideas?

Thanks,
kathy


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

As long as the veterinarian is 100% sure he's healthy and nothing is wrong, it sounds like he's being picky. But hey, he's 12 years, he deserves it. =)


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Did the vet do any bloodwork ? Ask the vet to run Geriatric bloodwork. At his age not everything is picked up by just looking at the animal. Good luck.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, this should probably be moved to the Seniors section, because we tend to give a little bit different answers there. Regular adults, I'd say, they can go several days, a week even. Let them work up a good hunger. I don't tolerate pickiness very well. As long as the vet says they're healthy, then they're healthy and they can just hang out til they feel like eating. 

A senior? I don't let them go that long. Why? Things happen with seniors, even seniors that appear healthy, that we can't see, and they happen FAST. A senior that just stops eating for no reason, IMO, is a candidate for closer inspection. I would want a full blood workup (CBC and full panel), fecal and urinalysis. Your regular vet can do these preliminary tests. 

But if your pup still doesn't regain his appetite while you're waiting for the results, I'd be talking to your vet (and checking out this website) about a consultation to an internist: http://www.acvim.org/index.aspx?id=174

It appears that something isn't quite right. Maybe he's fine and it's just that the summer heat is getting to him. Hopefully, that's all it is. But my experience is that it's better to bring a senior who stops eating in to the vet/specialist early than wait it out. Often, it's nothing, or rather, nothing serious. But there is nothing more agonizing than an older pup that doesn't eat. It's easier on me, and him, when I just take a deep breath and bring him in. 

Meanwhile, Whole Dog Journal (www.whole-dog-journal.com) has a great (informative and compassionate) article about how to feed a dog that has lost his appetite in the March 2008 issue. You can order back issues at the website. 

Good luck. Keep us posted. 

Lori


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

I apologize about putting it in the wrong section. Just wasn't sure. 

I know I have not helped by giving him so many choices. But with his age, I am a bit more lenient, and more worried.

At the vet, he ate that bit she gave him and she really did put my mind at ease. But I guess, if he had come home and continued to eat the wet food, I would not be here. I would have just switched him to the wet. But that was not what happened. Yes, he ate the wet a couple of times, but now won't.

No, blood work was not done. And I am going to say the reason was, last month he had a growth removed and blood work was done at that time. The growth came back as "pilomatrical carcinoma". She said she took the growth and a large area surrounding the growth. The results came back.."she got it all".

I didn't mention that in my original post because the results came back "they got it all". And his behavior is good and normal. If his behavior had changed, I would have leaned more towards the diagnosis.

Oh well, I could sit here and ramble on and on. It's like talking to a friend who understands you. I am going to try and post a picture, so you can see my boy.

We will go to the vet. 

Thanks,
Kathy


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, I put a picture in the pictures forum. 

I apologize for the picture being so big, I tried and tried to get it right. But quit for now.

Again thanks,
kathy


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

hmm perhaps he's feeling nauseous or has a tummy ache for some reason and is associating each new food with the pain?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kathy, 
Oh, I wasn't criticising you for posting the question here. I was actually thinking the mods might move it, that's all.







Sometimes, it's hard to know where to post a question; the topics tend to overlap. 

Your pup's behavior was normal after surgery? He went right back to eating his normal amounts of food? And he got back his usual spring in his step? Often, that's one of the first things I tend to think of -- anesthesia can wreck a dog's system for a while as the body metabolises the chemicals. (My dog gets SIBO after sedation/anesthesia. It stresses his body that much.) And as Brenna's Mom points out, if a dog feels lousy, he may associate his food as the cause of the lousiness. 

When presurgical blood work was done, did they do the basic pre-op blood screen or a full panel? Did the vet go over the results with you? Were any levels particularly high or low? 

The pathology report is good news; that the surgeon got everything with good borders. So, that's one thing that we can check off the list. Little by little, I like to rule things out, starting with what I DO know and working with basic diagnostic tests first. It's a process I go through with my seniors. It's easier for me to be methodological. Otherwise, I tend to get a overwhelmed.







Especially when I have a kid that won't eat.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Kidney problems can also cause food disinterest and lack of appetite. My previous dog had similar disinterest on occasion and her urine and blood was tested at various vets and appeared normal but after an operation to remove spindle cell sarcoma, a blood sample was sent to pathology (along with tumour samples) and her kidney disease was diagnosed. She was 16yo at that time and lived until she was nearly 17. I am not saying that this is your dog's problem, but it is definitely worth getting full testing - mention both kidney and thyroid testing - so at least you know what you are dealing with - knowledge is often the best starting point. 

All the best.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Got up this morning, gave him wet, nope. I offered him his Rimadyl, and he wouldn't take it. Wow, he has always ate, and then gone straight to where I keep his medicine. He loves the Rimadyl chew. 

A few minutes later, I notice he is about to vomit. Vomits just white foam.

We go to vet. He has lost 2 pounds since last week.

She looks him over, smells his ears, and mouth. Temperature normal. 

Yes, the tumor was malignant, but low grade and they got it all. So we sort of put that to the back.

She really does not want to withhold his food for a day or so. He is a senior. He needs to eat.

She gave him a small hard treat. He ate a piece of it and then left it.

He vomits up the treat. She gave him a shot for the nausea. 

She said he could have an ulcer. She gave me some medicine to coat his stomach. 

I do believe she doesn't really know. So this is our game plan. 

See if he will eat a bit of boiled chicken tonight. In the morning, chicken again. If he eats and holds it down, add some rice. Do that for a couple of days. 

If he won't eat chicken tonight or in the am. I will take him back and she will redo the blood work. 

He has diarrhea now. But he is drinking water. I am boiling chicken as we speak. I hope he eats.

Just keeping you posted. 
Kathy


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

You know, usually when I am cooking, he sitting at his mark, waiting for me to offer him a bite. As I shredded the chicken, he was not there. He was laying on his bed. 

I sat in the floor with a plate of shredded chicken, he got up and came to me. He slowly took 3 bites. Then turned and walked away. Oh my, what am I going to do? Makes me cry.

He just followed me into the office and is at my feet. I guess I will call the vet in the morning and take him back. 

They will draw blood. But then what, we have to wait for results. He can't wait to long. What do they do when the dog won't eat? What if the blood work comes back normal? How many days do we wait? Do you give a dog an IV when he is not eating? Until you find a problem? This is a long weekend. Don't want him left in the vet over the weekend.

Crap, crap and more crap.

I know you can't answer my questions. I am just thinking out loud. Because in my mind, I think maybe he is dying. Or maybe he will starve himself. I don't know. 

Forgive me, just scared.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

I just heard that Nutro was recalled!

http://hubpages.com/hub/Nutro_Dog_Food_Recall_Information

!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe that is last years Menu recall


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

no there has been another one.
June 2008


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

When he only ate those few bites earlier, I decided to put the rest in his bowl. At this point, he can free feed for a bit.

A few minutes ago, he went to his bowl and ate the rest of the chicken. Woo Hoo. I put a small bit more in the bowl and he ate also. I thought about giving him more. But decided against it.

He ate, lets keep it down. Eat more in the morning. 

I know its a small step forward, but atleast he got a bit of food in his belly.

I feel better.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This is what I would do. 

I would ask for a full senior blood panel. I see that he had a surgery, with bloodwork done last month? Did she share those results with you?

I would ask for an x-ray. I would ask that they check the chest as well as the abdomen. This to me would be key. 

Has he had a Heartworm test run recently? 

I see others suggesting a fecal and urinalysis and that's a good idea too (stuff I never think about). 

---->But to me bloodwork and x-rays are top of the to do list ASAP-like you said it's a long weekend. <--------

In the meantime, encourage him to stay hydrated. That is huge. Dogs who become dehydrated stop eating. He COULD be dehydrated even if he doesn't look it. 

I would also not want to give him a lot of masking things-shots etc to cover up stuff-until I knew what was going on. My vets are really good about that-until diagnostics are done they don't give meds. 

I would stop with the Rimadyl for now. There could be a reaction to that as well. 

I know you are scared-I would be too. Maybe we should move this to the senior section-it's one of the best places on the board because we all hover around like mother hens, and if necessary mama bears! I hope he's okay. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd be checking his kidney & liver functions. Then I'd just worry. I've got one that will suddenly decide to eat, insist on more food on occassion. If I give in too much to that, we get bacterial overgrowth in the gut. But then she will also have spells of not eating and if I entice her too much and get her to eat, again we get bacterial overgrowth. 
I feel your pain.
When my now deceased old girl was loosing interest in food, I cooked for her. I made up a huge recipie, froze some and fed some fresh. This and an occassional frosting of pureed meat baby food kept her going for about 9 more months.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I like the idea of an xray. Although, I like ultrasounds in this situation better. Is there an internist in your area? (. Your vet can give you a recommendation, but I do like Board Certified specialists.) I'd like to get him into a specialist asap. They have the coolest equipment and move fast. But sometimes, they're hard to get in to see, and it may take a week or more to schedule. That's why I tend to push for specialist consultations. You can always cancel your appointment if you end up not needing it. But if you do, it's scheduled. 

I love general practice family vets. But once things get weird or really scary, I run (and encourage others to run) to a specialist. They seem more expensive, but they usually have a laser-sharp focus that our family vets don't have. So instead of returning again and again to our regular vets (and spending more money each time), the specialist often says "hmm. It's probably either X or Y" and they go after X and Y with a vengeance...whereas my family vet would still be stuck at M, N or maybe O (if we're lucky). So in the long run, less time and less $ spent because we didn't dink around at the regular vet's office. 

I would leave my dog at the vet's office over a long weekend IF it's staffed by vet techs at a minimum, with veterinarians on call (many vets only staff their offices with kennel workers). My vet doesn't staff with techs, so I know where the best Emergency Clinic is (it has a critical care department because it's affiliated with my veterinary internist's office). The phone number is programmed in my cell phone and the location is programmed into my car navigation system and Dh's Garmin (so I can get there even if I'm totally freaked out in the middle of the night). 

And I'm ready to bring my dog in at any time. I long ago made a deal with myself that I wouldn't second-guess myself even if it were 3am on a Saturday night. I've only been wrong once, wrong in that I really didn't need to bring my dog in, and I kind of overreacted. The rest of the times, it really was a true emergency, and I'm glad I did. 

BUT, I will leave my dog at the vet's office or the emergency clinic if she needs to be there, no matter how long. It sucks for her and for me. She'll hate it. But one of the major risks is dehydration. Hydration is way more important that most pet owners even begin to understand. If you don't clearly understand how to see the signs of dehydration in a dog, then you need to read up on these signs (pick up a good veterinary first aid book at the library or Barnes and Noble). Ask your vet to explain them to you, and show you EXACTLY what to look for. 

You can boil up chicken or extra lean hamburger and offer the broth as often as possible to help stave off dehydration. But with a dog that has no appetite, this only works so well. 

When I had a senior that didn't eat, I tossed all reasonable ideas about what a dog "should" eat out the window. I started cooking for her. Sometimes, she would eat baked chicken and whole grain pasta with carrots. So that became her staple. Sometimes, she'd eat other cooked veggies, so I always tried mixing those in. Somedays, it was ANYTHING I could get her to eat. Half of Dh's steak that he planned to have for dinner (with lots of ketchup for extra calories). Arbys might work. Tuna. Cheese pizza. When she really wasn't feeling well, I might be able to convince her to eat a tacquito (Whatever brand they sell at Costco. She liked those well enough to overcome her complete lack of appetite.) I sprinkled or melted cheese on anything I fed to her if I thought she would eat it that way. 

The Whole Dog Journal article is very helpful with suggestions. When I read it, I cried. I wished I had it when Grover was sick. It truly is that helpful. 

Leave his bowl of regular kibble down. Put down another bowl and toss "surprises" in there, so he starts stopping by to see what you've added. Sometimes, things smell so good, he might take a bite, even when he's really not able to eat more than that. One bite is good. Two bites is better. Think small but steady. 

We're here.







We mama bears are here, hovering. Mixed metaphors and all...


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Just another bit of information to do with kidney problems - again, not saying it is - but the vet, that diagnosed my dog, said that people with kidney problems feel very unwell a lot of the time and even feel nauseated at the taste or smell of food even though they are hungry. He thought it was probable that dogs felt the same way. It explained that hunger would make them want to eat but that the act of eating made them want to stop eating due to those feelings of nausea. Flushing the blood via rehydration often made the symptoms disappear but it was only temporary - like dialysis for humans.

I hope you get some good news soon.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

He would not eat chicken this morning. I offered him a piece of cheese, nope.

He is still drinking water. 

We go to vet. I left him there. They are going to do the senior blood work. And x-ray his abdomen and chest.

They will call me.

So I sit here, with thoughts of my dog. My wonderful baby.

Please don't yell at me, but I do have to think of the financial aspect. He is 12 years old. I have known for a long time, his hips are bad. He has trouble getting up and down. 

Now maybe they will say, oh my, he swallowed a golf ball. We would get it out. And he would be fine. 

But lets say they can't find anything. 

He is my dog. Everytime I think about it, tears come to my eyes. Now, it may be nothing, and he may be fine, and he can get an easy fix. And we have more time together.









But, it might be time, I have to make the decision, that we all dread. I have to tell my self, I am his mom, and I will take care of him all the way through. That is my job.









Again, I am just rambling outloud (sort of). Because at this point I know nothing, so no decision has to be made yet.

You guys have been wonderful with the advice and opinions. I do appreciate the things you have said.

I will keep you posted.

Thanks for listening,
kathy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Let's hope that the bloodwork and x-rays will find something that you can work with. 

Know always that unless it is urgent, no decisions need to made when you first learn something. I think it helps to let ourselves know that. 

And of course we are all here-and are ready to help!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: kasbn...
> Please don't yell at me, but I do have to think of the financial aspect. He is 12 years old. I have known for a long time, his hips are bad. He has trouble getting up and down.
> ...
> He is my dog. Everytime I think about it, tears come to my eyes. Now, it may be nothing, and he may be fine, and he can get an easy fix. And we have more time together.
> ...


First let me say I hope and pray your boy will be okay.

You won't hear any yelling from me and I'm sure none of the others who have Seniors. That's why this Senior forum is so great, it's a place where owners of seniors can talk openly with others who also have seniors and many of us face similar problems. 

I also agonize over the same problems you're talking about. 

The financial side of canine health care is one most of us who aren't independently wealthy have to think about. I'm lucky. I'm single, own my home, own my van, have been retired for 13 years, have a very simple life style, so I don't mind spending what little money I have on my limited income on the Hooligans. But I also respect the fact that not everyone can do that - some people can afford more - some people can't afford as much. We all gotta do what's right for us. And if we can't afford it, we can always hope an organization like iMom might be able to give us a hand.

Money aside, there are things I would and would not do for a senior that I would do for a younger dog. Recently I lost my dear Ringer who had, among other problems, degenerative disc disease in his neck and back. Surgery was an option, but I honestly could not put a senior thru one, possibly more, major surgeries that might/might not have worked. The recovery period for one operation would have been about 6 months. If he had been a young, healthy dog I would have had the surgery without blinking an eye.

Currently I have two seniors, Ringer's sister, Honey is 13 with Cauda Equina. Kelly is 12-1/2 and has numerous major health issues. If, God forbid, Honey were to bloat w/torsion today I'd have the emergency surgery done without thinking twice, yet I won't try to have the Cauda Equina surgically repaired. If it were Kel, I'd have to release him to the Bridge as he could not survive surgery, even something with a fairly easy recovery like bloat.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that you have to do what you think is in the dog's best interest. And yes, sometimes it's a terrible decision where you have to put your personal feelings aside and think only of the dog's well being.

GOOD LUCK AND SENDING LOTS OF PRAYERS FOR YOU AND YOUR FELLOW!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Kathy, I hope that Bear gets better and back to his old self. I just looked at his pictures that you posted and he's a very handsome guy!

It's so hard when they get older to know what to do--and it's especially hard when finances are a major issue. We went above and beyond with our first dog, Sheba, when she was 10 years old and had some major health problems. The economy was better then and we had a great vet hospital (U.C. Davis) that we took her to. She recovered beautifully and we had another really good year with her. But then after a year, she got an incurable cancer and we had to let her go. But we didn't regret doing all we could to have that extra year with us.

I think that there's every chance that Bear is going to be OK. In the meantime, I would put him on another dry food permanently. Our Heidi got really sick with the same symptoms (loss of appetite, lethargy, vomiting white foam) that you're describing when we had her on Nutro dry food. The vet examined her, did blood tests, and never could find out what was wrong. The vet had us fast her for a day and then we switched her to Wellness, and in a couple of days, she was perfectly fine again.

I have no idea if it was the Nutro or not, but I'm not going to take any chances. In the last big recall of pet food, there was lots of denial and many pets died before the petfood companies finally admitted that there was a problem. So.... I'm truly not trying to bash Nutro or anything, but it might be a good idea to make a switch to another really good quality dry dogfood.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd just like to say that everything Gayle said goes twice (three times, since I have three dogs? No, she has more dogs than I do... Oh, never mind! You get the picture!) for me. No one does any yelling or criticising around here. Heck, even under the best of circumstances, we're always balancing finances. Now, when EVERYTHING is so expensive (and unfortunately our vets have to pass on costs too)? It's a juggling act. Then, toss in the risk of anesthesia and surgical risks, and we end up staying up all night worrying about our dogs -- and each other's dogs. (And we do crazy amounts of research too, which sometimes helps.) 

This morning, I was talking to my husband that I would love to bring my senior in to the chiropractor (my two-year old GSD jumped out of the SUV and landed on her two days ago), and the dermatologist (she has a fungal infection -- likely from swimming -- that isn't really clearing up with the Rx that my regular vet prescribed two weeks ago), and she'll likely need a cardiology consultation in a couple months because when she was in being checked out for the skin thing, the vet heard a murmur. We're already eating homemade sandwiches every day for lunch and Cheerios for dinner (our fallback position when money gets tight). So I have to decide what consultations should happen now and which can wait til we have more money (or, should we start eating generic Cheerios?







) 

Things always happen all at once around my house, and good gosh, they had to happen during the month or two when money is going out the door FAR faster than it's coming in. So if anyone is good at helping you find ways to AVOID spending excess money, you're talking to her! 

And yes, we're always here to talk to. It helps keep you sane. Not that we're a particular sane bunch.







(we're a 

Let us know what the tests show.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...
> We're already eating homemade sandwiches every day for lunch and Cheerios for dinner (our fallback position when money gets tight). So I have to decide what consultations should happen now and which can wait til we have more money (or, should we start eating generic Cheerios?
> 
> 
> ...










I love cereal for dinner. In fact I had Dollar General's generic Cheerios for dinner Sunday night. Gosh, I remember when I bought my townhouse in Crofton back in 1973, talk about being broke. That next month after closing, Tasha and I shared her bag of Ken-L-Biskit for a couple weeks - I had powdered skim milk and sugar on mine, she ate hers plain. But we got thru and I stopped eating dog food after things got better.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

ok, 6:30 and we are home.

The tests came back good. The x-rays show alot of arthritis along his spine and his hips. I saw the x-rays. She said everything looked normal.

She said she really doesn't see what would be causing him not to eat. She said pain could be a cause. She just doesn't know, because all tests have come back good.

I talked to her about putting him down. He is going to starve himself. He has to eat. If he stays like this he will eventually not be able to get up.

They are closed tomorrow, but open Saturday. 

I have read on here that some of you have taken your dog for mcdonalds or burger king for a last supper of sorts. I always thought that was a wonderful thing to do.

I then thought, let me take him now, to see if he would eat a burger. Never in his life has he had a fast food hamburger. So I told the vet, I was taking him home. I would try fast food. Maybe hot dogs and anything else I could. If he won't eat, I will be back Saturday morning to let him go.

We left the vet, went to Burger King. Came home, I offered him cheeseburger, nope. Crap. I offered him a popsicle, he loves those, nope. I have offered him turkey, nope. Its not going to happen. Whatever it is, it's taking my baby.

He is so uncomfortable as we speak. He can't seem to lay down. He is just walking around. He will lay down, then get up. 

He is drinking an exceptional amount of water. 

He want's to go outside. I watch him from the window, and he is digging a hole. He is not a digger, he doesn't dig holes. He hasn't dug, since he was a puppy. Why is he doing this?

I kind of wish I had made the decision and put him down, while we were there. But I wanted to try every food I could think of. I guess so I would know I tried. But watching him, makes me second guess that decision.

I just wanted to let you know about the results, and where we were.

Keeping you posted.
Kathy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Kathy, I am so sorry. Be sure to tell him what a good boy he has been and how you have enjoyed having him. Years ago I took one home when the vet wanted to put him down. I needed the last night but he was very restless, just pacing and pacing. If I had known he would be feeling that bad, I wouldn't have done it but that's hindsight for ya - - 
You know that you gave him a wonderful life and he knows it too. He was a smart dog to select such a fine home and he was a lucky dog too that it was available.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Kathy & Bear









I was hoping the vet would be able to figure out why he isn't eating. Since she thinks it may be due to pain did she give him any type of mega pain meds to see if that would help him?

I know it's a difficult decision to make, but I know whatever you decide will be the right one for Bear. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beautiful boy!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Kathy, I'm so sorry. It's so hard when we don't know. Maybe Bear does know more than we do. Gosh, I wish I could offer you some brilliant insight. If he is pacing and truly seems uncomfortable, and you become more and more certain what you need to do, there are emergency clinics, and there is simply no reason to wait until Saturday. I have found emergency clinics are usually extremely compassionate and helpful in situations like this (and sometimes, a second set of eyes on a situation is most helpful). 

Don't wait just because the calendar says today is today and you have to wait until Saturday for your vet. The most important thing is that the two of you have been on every step of your journey _together._


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

I have no dog.







and my heart is broken.

Husband and I talked, we both watched him and decided not to wait. 

He was panting, drooling, tongue had turned a bit darker. I called the emergency vet. Very nice.

We took him there. In a very nice room, he left me. Oh lord, this is hard. I held his head and told him how wonderful he was. He was such a part of me. 12 years he was by my side. This is so hard.

He lost control of his bowels as he left me. So sad. 

I will get his ashes next week. 

What do I do now? You don't have to answer, just shows how lost I am at this very moment.

Thank you all for your support, advice and just being nice people. It's has been very comforting to me.

Nothing now to ask you guys, but I think I will be back and tell you a bit about my dog before he became sick.









Thanks, 
kathy (off to cry and be really mad for a while)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

And we will be here for you to cry with, and to listen to you rant and rave and scream at the universe. And we'll curse at the universe with you because it's not fair. Such a fine partner should not go so quickly, not when there is still so much living to do. 

I'm terribly sorry. Of course, you made the right decision. I'm glad the emergency clinic experience was as gentle as it could be, for whatever that's worth (it will be worth more when you look back on today. I have been in exactly your situation, and I look at emergency vets with far more respect than I ever used to). 

God bless Bear. His spirit is free. Look into the night sky. The big dipper. Ursa Major -- the Great Bear. He will guide you everywhere you go. 

Bless you and your husband. The days that come will be difficult. I won't lie to you. But know that you were the perfect partner til the very end. I truly believe that each of us, when it's our time, want to leave the world surrounded by those who love us, and to go quickly and painlessly. You gave Bear that. You have done your job perfectly. You probably don't feel that way now. But you will. Trust me, you will. I am positive that Bear felt that way, safe and secure in your arms -- always, and especially when he needed you most.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry. I cannot say it better than 3K9Mom, but do encourage you, when you are ready to post in our memorial section if you would like:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=36&page=1

I look forward to the stories of Bear-wherever you want to post them.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I also look forward to hearing your Bear stories.

Like Jean, I feel 3K9Mom said it so well, exactly the way I feel!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

My deepest sympathy, Bear







is no longer in pain and that is very important. Hugs to you in your sadness, I also look forward to hearing Bear stories.






























That was beautiful to read, 3K9Mom, and very true.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It is always always always hard. While you will always wish there had been more good years to share, the good ones that you did share will bring good memories.

Absolutely the only way I can think about their death is that there will be another dog. The only justification that I can think of for their lives being so short is that another dog waits to share my life. Each dog has taught me an incredible amount - for which I am most grateful.

Bear's legacy will be with you forever.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bear, Kathy. I know how devastating it is to do what you and your husband had to do. I can still remember how terrible we felt when we had to make that decision with our girl, Sheba, many years ago. But when they're in pain and discomfort and there is no hope, that is the kindest thing you can do. The pain will heal in time, and you'll always have your memories of your beloved Bear to comfort you. Rest in peace, Bear.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their kind and healing words. 

It has been easier than I thought it would. Don't get me wrong. I have my moments when I cry. I miss my dog terribly. There are so many things I do in a days time, that revolved around him.

But, I also know, I did the right thing. I saw his suffering and that helps me through. 

As his mom, I have one more step to help him and I finish this leg of our life together. I wait to get his ashes and then let him be free. 

I do have a question for you. Two days before this happened, I bought 60 Rimadyl and 120 Tramadol. I really don't want to throw these away. The vet won't take them back, because they have been out of their control. No one I know, needs them. 

Do you have any suggestions as to who to give them to? I thought maybe a rescue, or humane society. I don't know if anyone would take them. I know someone has to have a need for them. But being they are medicine, I don't know if I should give them or just trash them. 

The Rimadyl was 110.00 dollars and the Tramadol was 20.00, he never took them. Just seems a waste to trash.

Any suggestions.
Thanks,
kathy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Call the humane society and ask.
Then try posting on your local FreeCycle list under "dog supplies" maybe as a heading. Surely you could ask people for proof of perscription and then pass them along. Or even here you could ask under the trading heading.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I was in the same boat when Grover died. I had probably $800 in drugs left over. 

I think it's illegal to pass along even veterinary prescriptions to another layperson. If you pass them along to a rescue that has a veterinarian on board, then that vet can probably reissue them. I know that I had a doctor/specialist who, if my medicine didn't work for me, he'd accept it as a "donation" because he worked at a clinic for low-income and homeless people and HE could confirm the drugs are what they're supposed to be and legally re-dispense them. So I bet that a veterinarian associated with a rescue could do the same thing. But otherwise, I'd be hesitant to hand them over to a stranger because technically, I'm almost positive it's illegal, especially that tramadol. You're not a licensed vet or pharmacy to be dispensing drugs, even if they have a prescription. 

I tend to be really cautious (ok, paranoid







), but that's just my two cents.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RIP Bear.








I am going to go thru this same scenario with 14 yr. Clover sooner than I want to. This thread has been somewhat of a comfort to me. Clover is not full of cancer, or in great pain, but very arthritic and we have to pick her up if she is on flooring she cannot grip. She is also urinating when sleeping. She still eats, drinks and goes outside when we lift her up,(she barks for the lift-up) but quality of life is rapidly going downhill...You gave Bear a comfortable, dignified life til the end and that is the most important thing, IMO When they lose their dignity, it is time. Thank you for sharing his beautiful pictures this past month, he was a handsome guy!







I loved the pic of him staring at the fence, and your caption.
The only thing wrong with being in a dog's life is their short life-span...


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I just read this thread and cried. Kathy, I feel your pain as I will probably soon be approaching that point myself. It is such a hard decision and one I do not want to face, but I know I will have to for my pet's sake. I want to make sure that she leaves with dignity. I owe her that. I am hoping I still have a few months to go as there are both good days and not so good days. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I lost my 12.5yo in February. He stopped eating one day, took him to the vet next day. His liver values were off the charts. They were OK 6 months earlier when he was started on Deramaxx. He would have needed liver biopsy for the diagnosis. best case scenario: three weeks in the ER on IV antibiotics for liver infection, worst case, cancer.
On the third day after the vet visit he would not get up or lift his head when I got home. I let him go, it was not fair to drag him around from vet to vet.

We have two seniors in rescue, we could use the meds. One of them is on Tramadol.


----------



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for the kind and caring thoughts. The words and thoughts really do mean alot, even coming from people I do not know.









It has been hard and not so hard. Making the decision was the hardest part. Taking him there was hard. Holding his head and talking to him as he passed was oh so hard. That first night home was oh so hard. Standing there, waiting for his ashes to be handed to me was hard.

But...each day is a bit better. I know it was time. I know I was with my dog as he died. I was a good mom. This all helps me.

It's funny, everyone is so surprised at how I have handled this. Everyone knew, he was my dog. I worked my job around my dog. I wouldn't go on a family cruise, because I wouldn't kennel him. Just me. People used to say, "kathy, will go crazy when her dog dies". But I haven't gone crazy. I do cry. I touch his container of ashes and tell him I miss him. But I am ok. 

My heart feels for everyone who has faced, is facing this now or will face in the future. You know when it's time. Hard as it will be, you will know. As a mom you will know. Love them kindly.

RebelGSD, I no longer have the medicine. I decided to err on the side of caution and not risk getting in any trouble, giving out prescription meds, so I flushed them. 

Kathy


----------

